# pictures of your hedgie.



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

post pics of your hedgies here!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

hers some pics of bessie. Bessies fall photoshoot







my first day with Bessie








Bessie entered in the halloween contest








Bessie got to fat so she is doing push up lol








hope you like the pics.
please share your photos of your hedgehogs to.


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Bessie is very cute! Congrats on such a sweetie


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

you should share a pic of your hedgie!


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

Well, this is the breeder's picture of little Spirit (all images are thumbnails--they'll open up if you click on them):



This is her just after I've washed solidified cat litter off her head. I believe this look means, "Die plz. kthx."



This is Spirit The Alien Egg:



Classic hedgehog pose:



After that I put the camera away and quit bugging her.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww she is soooo cute!! thanks for shareing!!


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you! Bessie is a cutie too . . . I like the little mottled nose.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

me and bessie says thank you!! what color is yours?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww! Lauren...Bessie is too cute!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

awww lil Rickey. thanks stacie for shareing your pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> awww lil Rickey. thanks stacie for shareing your pics


You'll have to come over sometime and hold him!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah. or hedgienap him muahhaha!!


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww . . . are those little raccoon patches around his eyes? That's too cute. 

Also--Spirit's a ruby-eyed cinnacot. She's the first "non-standard" I've ever had.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

AWW RICKEY IS SOOO FLIPPN CUTE
i want more pics of him 
:shock:


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

we only have 3 people posting pics of there hedgies including me please post some of your pics


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I think most people on here have seen more than enough of my baby, but you can find pics of him here:

http://www.freewebs.com/inkyhedgie/apps/photos/


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

ill never get tired of that cute lil inky!! thanks so much for shareing your pics!!


----------

